# Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 135 or Killer E2200 network card



## fr1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hello,

I can't find these card's drivers. I've tried some similar drivers but *pciconf* still show 
	
	



```
none[I]X[/I]@pci...
```

Does anyone know please how make it work ?


----------

